# Advice on butane water heater



## Rodolfo (Feb 20, 2018)

I need to replace a long defunct unit.
It will be mounted outside, ideally without a cabinet.
It needs to fire up in the presence of wind (and dust).
It needs to be easily drained for winter. There is no power point nearby.
Temperature control on the unit is important.
I've fitted a variety of units in the last 20 years and all have been unsatisfactory one way and another, and for the last 5 years or so I've been using electric since the house was used so rarely. I'm out of touch with what is currently available on the market, so any advice would be welcome


----------



## jtuohy (Feb 21, 2018)

Look at what is used in the UK, there are guides on installation, how far the flue should be from a roof, adjoining walls etc. Go from there, using best practices from the UK as they probably don't have the same here


----------



## Rodolfo (Feb 20, 2018)

This type of unit is extremely rare in the UK. They are flueless and installation is extremely easy. I'll just put it back where the old one was. I'm really more interested in what model to buy, but I've been having a look at what is available. A bewildering variety of models and makes. I'll probably go for battery ignition since this avoids issues with pilot lights blowing out. There seem to be plenty with control of output temperature these days. So it's down to quality of product in what is a fairly harsh outside environment where I live. Hot/wet/cold and often very windy (1000m), depending on the time of year and I really don't want to have to use an enclosure. Probably go for Bosch/Junkers unless anyone can recommend something better.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I replaced a Cointra unit with a Vaillant equivalent two years ago, tempting fate here, but all well so far. I did put it in a cabinet as it's on an exposed corner. When installing I put the isolation valves and drain valve in the adjacent pipework for ease of servicing etc


----------



## Rodolfo (Feb 20, 2018)

That's interesting. I've been looking at Vaillant. Do they look as if they are well made and as if they might withstand extremes of climate? I'm not sure how an outside unit differs in spec compared to indoor ones, and the web sites are totally uninformative.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I would always put one in some sort of protection - an_ armario_. 

The ones I've seen and used are vulnerable to bad weather - wind rain and so on.


----------



## Rodolfo (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks very much indeed. My old installation had an amario, but it was really not very pretty (one of the reasons I didn't replace it earlier) and I was hoping that things might have improved on the design front. I'll go and have a look see...although looking at the obvious candidates in Alicante, exterior units are not too easy to find...Leroy Merlin, Aki and Expert. There are probably more, I've been living in Scandinavia for a while and am somewhat out of touch.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Rodolfo said:


> That's interesting. I've been looking at Vaillant. Do they look as if they are well made and as if they might withstand extremes of climate? I'm not sure how an outside unit differs in spec compared to indoor ones, and the web sites are totally uninformative.


The Vaillant appeared to be very similar to the Cointra in design and appearance.
I have used the indoor heater outside. I was not able to find much information on the difference between indoor and outdoor specs.
IMHO, the appearance of the housing is no more or less appealing than the boiler itself.
As I say, it's been outside for a couple of years so far. The only downside that I have found is that strong wind from one particular direction can cause the burner to go out and take a few attempts to reignite itself. I think that fitting a baffle to the bottom of the housing should sort it.


----------

